# Wonder Woman Preorder on Hobby Search Japan



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Wonder Woman TV Ver. (Plastic model) - HobbySearch Gundam Kit/etc. Store


Our shop retails 1/8 Wonder Woman TV Ver. (Plastic model) DC Universe Moebius Models MOE973 Gundam Kit/etc on the Web.



www.1999.co.jp




There's an image here I've not seen before of the kit (or prototype) fully painted. The preorder states a March 2021 release, but that's obviously an estimate and could end up different. Cybermodeler still has her listed as ist quarter, so fingers crossed. I know some have had issues with the sculpt...perhaps there could be a different sculpt down the road if this is successful?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Understated her figure a bit, I see.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Yes...quite a bit, actually! 

Larry


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sure that was what was approved to do.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Still, as presented, it is a wonderful image of Diana, Princess of the Amazons! We can always "Correct" her proportions once we have the kit in hand. The face is really close, as are the hair legs, and boots. Her arms look pretty close as well.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

However, I know THIS is what we were all expecting:










Now I want a kit of Gal Gadot's Wonder Woman as well! Collect 'em all!

Larry


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ross Bailey said:


> Wonder Woman TV Ver. (Plastic model) - HobbySearch Gundam Kit/etc. Store
> 
> 
> Our shop retails 1/8 Wonder Woman TV Ver. (Plastic model) DC Universe Moebius Models MOE973 Gundam Kit/etc on the Web.
> ...


Those eagle's wings look more like clams. The face isn't too far off. As pointed out above, I'd also rather see something a little more accurate to the original in the figure department.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Well, maybe the photo is wrong... I'd like to see the kit itself.

Larry


----------

